

Tactical Chat: How the U.S. Military Uses IRC to Wage War - WestCoastJustin
http://publicintelligence.net/tactical-chat

======
SEJeff
This is totally true. I was a Shadow 200 "drone" operator in Operation Iraqi
Freedom II circa 2003-2004. Our mission commander would sit in the TOC
(Tactical Operations Center) with good old MIRC and chat with air force combat
controllers. We used it to ensure our UAV wasn't in the kills one when we were
lazing targets for AC130 Spectre Gunships (aka puff the magic dragon) or for
A10 warthogs. As a geek, I got a real kick out of using IRC for serious
business as kicking.

